# Have you seen this?



## RTKDCMB (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't know who put the bug up this guy's butt but someone should give him a fly swatter.

http://www.mmamania.com/2013/8/16/4...-violence-women-boston-city-council-president


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 17, 2013)

1: Kids say all kinds of things, comparable to what youd hear at a yankees game, to each other.
2: Anything that involves hitting or grappling can be viewed as teaching people to rape.
3: Hes clutching at straws.

Fly swatter deployed, butt struck and bug busted.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 17, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> 1: Kids say all kinds of things, comparable to what youd hear at a yankees game, to each other.



And worse.


----------

